# What do you guys wear to the gym, far as foot wear?



## Vision (Oct 3, 2015)

*What do you guys wear to the gym, far as foot wear?*

Depends for me, To the gym I wear my cushion kicks, Nike - Free  if my feet hurt and I plan on doing cardio, If I'm doing wheels of I just want to feel the ground I'll wear my wrestling Adidas shoes..


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

This place is so dead.. wtf happened over here? I need to bring some light to this dark hole.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 3, 2015)

Chucky T's


----------



## Vision (Oct 3, 2015)

This place is dead.....

And yes Chucky's it is... four wheels at least


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Asics split second wide wrestling shoes, the only training shoe that comes in EE width that works for all my training needs


----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

Dc's or chucks. Cant do cardio cuz of my foot any way so might as well have a flat shoe for gains 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## BBuff (Oct 4, 2015)

Vibram five-fingers all the way.


----------



## Vision (Oct 4, 2015)

BBuff said:


> Vibram five-fingers all the way.


Meh... so your THAT guy uhhh?


----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

BBuff said:


> Vibram five-fingers all the way.


You know that science debunked the myth that it does anything for your feet right? There was a whole lawsuit over it.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision (Oct 4, 2015)

sj313 said:


> You know that science debunked the myth that it does anything for your feet right? There was a whole lawsuit over it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk



Exactly, the only thing that science and physics has determined is that you will break one toe at a time if you drop something on them instead of two or three at once...

Some clown looked at a diecast made from a sasquatch footprint, and immediately had an epiphany -"motherfucking Vibram"....


----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

Vision said:


> Exactly, the only thing that science and physics has determined is that you will break one toe at a time if you drop something on them instead of two or three at once...
> 
> Some clown looked at a diecast made from a sasquatch footprint, and immediately had an epiphany -"motherfucking Vibram"....


   

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## jas101 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wish I could afford some otomix.


----------



## Vision (Oct 4, 2015)

jas101 said:


> Wish I could afford some otomix.



Honestly bro don't even bother.... I purchased a pair off of Craigslist for a decent price and I could not really tell the difference between them and wrestling shoes when it concerns the low profile..

Fantastic support for the ankle but that's about it


----------



## twisted (Oct 4, 2015)

Nike cortezs old school all the way


----------



## Stat42 (Oct 4, 2015)

Chuck T's on most days.. Sometimes I give the feet a little more cushion with my Nike Free runs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ill gotten gains (Nov 2, 2015)

Reebok crossfit nanos.


----------



## mustang_00 (Nov 4, 2015)

jail house jelly's


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 4, 2015)

Converse all stars


----------



## Mountain-Man (Nov 4, 2015)

Old style I love otomix foot wear


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 4, 2015)

I prefer a high top sneaker. Gives my ankles more support for when squatting and other similar forms where pressure is applied to the ankle. A bit of a side note, before and after I train, I use a hair dryer to rid my feet of all moisture. It's a good health measure to take.


----------



## Tris10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shapeups


----------



## Vision (Jun 25, 2019)

Old topic, lets see how things have changed!


----------



## solidassears (Jun 25, 2019)

I like New Balance


----------

